# Lyft goal 1 billion autonomous electric rides per year by 2025



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/15/l...n-autonomous-electric-rides-per-year-by-2025/

Lyft has set itself some concrete goals for its renewed commitment to the Paris climate agreement, in spite of Trump's announcement that the U.S. as a nation would be pulling out of the accord. Those goals focus primarily on Lyft's autonomous ambitions, and so are contingent on the ride hailing company accomplishing its self-driving vision at scale, but they're laudable goals nonetheless.

The targets Lyft has set include powering 100 percent of the autonomous electric vehicles using its platform in the future from 100 percent renewable energy - starting from day one, which means beginning with the couple of cars Lyft is fielding in partnership with Nutonomy on Boston streets starting a little later on this year. Lyft announced that it would be running some Renault Zoe electric cars outfitted with Nutonomy's autonomous vehicle tech earlier this month.

Lyft is also seeking to provide at minimum 1 billion rides per year via electric autonomous vehicles by 2025. That's a tall order, given that Lyft provided 160 million rides in 2016, the company revealed at the beginning of this year. A minimum of 1 billion rides in 2025, solely from autonomous electric vehicles, envisions dramatic, sustained, year-over-year growth between now and then.

Finally, Lyft says it will reduce CO2 emissions across the U.S. transportation sector by at minimum 5 million tons annually by 2025, which sounds like a reasonable result provided it manages to achieve the above ride numbers.

These are all goals that seem to rely heavily on Lyft making good on its plans to combine autonomous and electrification trends with a wide range of automaker and self-driving company partnerships to maximize its reach. It'll also require driverless tech to continue to develop, to accelerate its advent and to be received smoothly by regulators, all of which seem like optimistic goals. Eight years can seem like a long time in some contexts, but as a timeframe for a change this dramatic, it seems like no time at all.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

SLuz said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/15/l...n-autonomous-electric-rides-per-year-by-2025/
> 
> Lyft has set itself some concrete goals for its renewed commitment to the Paris climate agreement, in spite of Trump's announcement that the U.S. as a nation would be pulling out of the accord. Those goals focus primarily on Lyft's autonomous ambitions, and so are contingent on the ride hailing company accomplishing its self-driving vision at scale, but they're laudable goals nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Lyft's "Concrete goals" are a pretty fantasy. It took Uber six years to complete it's first billion rides as the undisputed industry leader. For Lyft to match this, Lyft would have to either replace Uber as industry leader or at least double its current 21% market share.


----------



## Christian Prenzler (Jun 19, 2017)

I think this is super cool, I will definitely be using Lyft more than Uber- especially with all the new issues with Travis and co


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

At 1 billion rides, how many do you think will end up in disaster?
Is a tall order but only takes one little misstep to derail Lyft and Uber's dreams of grandeur. The current infrastructure does not allow for full use of autonomous vehicles, as of of right now I call it a pipe dream.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> At 1 billion rides, how many do you think will end up in disaster?
> Is a tall order but only takes one little misstep to derail Lyft and Uber's dreams of grandeur. The current infrastructure does not allow for full use of autonomous vehicles, as of of right now I call it a pipe dream.


Very few will end up in disaster. Less than human drivers for certain. SDCs are already better drivers than us.

No infrastructure changes are required for SDCs.

By the way, they've been in live operation since May 2016. That's not a pipe dream.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> SDCs are already better drivers than us


Which SDCs do you speak of? Uber's self-driving cars which reportedly require manual intervention every mile on average?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Linux Geek said:


> Which SDCs do you speak of? Uber's self-driving cars which reportedly require manual intervention every mile on average?


How about Waymo's that have 3,000,000+ miles without a single accident caused by them? That went 7 months with no required driver takeover... in 2015!

You're already far safer in a Tesla with autopilot on than with a human driver.

Uber's program is a joke. It's meaningless in this race. They aren't even in the running.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> How about Waymo's that have 3,000,000+ miles without a single accident caused by them? That went 7 months with no required driver takeover... in 2015.


According to Waymo its cars logged 635,868 miles on California's roads in self-driving mode in 2016 and had the need to have human intervention in 124 cases. Pretty good but not supportive of the claim that Waymo SDCs are much safer than humans.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Linux Geek said:


> According to Waymo its cars logged 635,868 miles on California's roads in self-driving mode in 2016 and had the need to have human intervention in 124 cases. Pretty good but not supportive of the claim that Waymo SDCs are much safer than humans.


Nope. You are comparing when a driver intervened to when they actually needed to. It's a huge difference. Did vs Needed to. Nothing alike.

You are also talking about CA when they are in many states and cities.

Waymo is about to launch live service. Mark my words. This year or next.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. You are comparing when a driver intervened to when they actually needed to. It's a huge difference. Did vs Needed to. Nothing alike.


 According to the Waymo report the disengagements fit the DMV rule that defines disengagements as deactivations of the autonomous mode in two situations: (1) 
"when a failure of the autonomous technology is detected," or (2) "when the safe operation of the vehicle requires that the autonomous vehicle test driver disengage the autonomous mode and take immediate manual control of the vehicle."


----------

